# Solid Amber light on my motherboard



## jrrhinoplyr02 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hello folks this is my first post and i was wondering if someone can help me assess this situation i have. I was watching a youtube video and the screen suddenly froze followed by flashing. After this flashing the computer shut off. I went to look at my motherboard and there was a solid amber light on. I then tried to fix the problem by taking the battery out and putting it back in....nothing. I tried putting a battery from another computer i have (the battery is functional).......nothing. I re-seated the RAM and even tried to start the computer without the RAM in it....nothing. I took the video card out and still nothing happened, i switched power cords and unplugged everything off of the motherboard and plugged everything back in to ensure the connections. What i did see is that when i unplugged a cord form the motherboard designated "CPU", i at least got some sort of a start up, meaning the lights on the case turned and and so did the fans. Unfortunetely it turns right off and tries to restart itself repeatedly. here are the specs of my computer (vague...sorry)


*intel Core i7-870 Lynnfield 2.93GHz 8MB L3 Cache LGA 1156 95W Quad-Core Processor BX80605I7870*Newegg.com - Intel Core i7-870 Lynnfield 2.93GHz 8MB L3 Cache LGA 1156 95W Quad-Core Processor BX80605I7870

*MSI Big Bang Fuzion LGA 1156 Intel P55 / Lucid Hydra 200 ATX Intel Motherboardhttp://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130259R*


The video card i have is a nvidia evga 470gtx superclocked. 


If you can help me that would be awsome! if you need the model of the power supply i can get that for you but i am currently at work,thank you!


----------



## jrrhinoplyr02 (Nov 6, 2011)

UPDATE. 


i looked at the forum for the PSU test, i used a multimeter to test the grey pin (pin8) and it is less than 2.5 volts. Do you guys see this as a problem like the forum says? or can there be more things to this problem?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

We have a sticky here for PSU testing: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/test-your-power-supply-with-a-multi-meter-151526.html

We also have a sticky on troubleshooting to isolate the issue: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f15/how-to-bench-test-troubleshoot-your-system-262998.html

I would start with the motherboard User Manual or manufacturers website. Either/both likely list the cause of the "amber" LED.


----------

